# Veritas Inset Vise



## Hazem (Dec 25, 2014)

Great bench.

I'm thinking of getting this vise to hold boards while planing. Is it strong enough to do that?

Thanks.


----------



## DreganTepis (Dec 31, 2016)

> Great bench.
> 
> I m thinking of getting this vise to hold boards while planing. Is it strong enough to do that?
> 
> ...


Absolutely. Its plenty strong for normal operations, I just don't expect it to survive trying to get pipe-clamp force from it. Though in most cases a planing stop is all that's required. Look towards the left end of the bench for the Veritas one I use.


----------



## Hazem (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you. I'll give this vise serious consideration.

God bless.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

This review is interesting, as I considered adding this vise to my bench long ago. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DreganTepis (Dec 31, 2016)

> This review is interesting, as I considered adding this vise to my bench long ago. Thanks for posting.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Thanks… I am obviously not a writer, and its a vise so there's not a lot to say… but so many people asked about it. If there's anything I can add to make it better please let me know.


----------



## Scan (Jan 28, 2018)

I was just admiring how beautiful your workbench is. It's a work of art in it's self


----------



## DreganTepis (Dec 31, 2016)

> I was just admiring how beautiful your workbench is. It s a work of art in it s self
> 
> - Scan


Thank you sir! There's a post in my projects about it.


----------



## Haisam (May 3, 2020)

Hi, thank you for sharing. I was thinking about including this vise in my project, but I'm a bit afraid of having a piece of naked iron right on the bench. Didn't you ever risk to hit it with the plane when planing along the grain? Thanks


----------



## DreganTepis (Dec 31, 2016)

> Hi, thank you for sharing. I was thinking about including this vise in my project, but I m a bit afraid of having a piece of naked iron right on the bench. Didn t you ever risk to hit it with the plane when planing along the grain? Thanks
> 
> - Haisam


Good morning! I haven't come close to hitting it in 3 years. The vise instructions call for it to be mounted slightly below the surface so that when you flatten your bench, you don't hit it. After a few fastenings, you may need to deepen the mortises, but after a few years I still haven't needed to do that. The stops are removable, and they have a second short one for thinner stock. Hope this helps.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for reviewing this. I bought one of these vises before moving, and still need to get it installed into my bench. Your review just might be the reminder I needed to get a round tuit


----------



## Haisam (May 3, 2020)

> Hi, thank you for sharing. I was thinking about including this vise in my project, but I m a bit afraid of having a piece of naked iron right on the bench. Didn t you ever risk to hit it with the plane when planing along the grain? Thanks
> 
> - Haisam
> 
> ...


Hi, just my last question. If I don't bother. But it's my last of course… cause there are a lot of opinions around. I just went into this video that worried me… I would like to know your experience about this cause you just seem to be a wiser person…. thanks


----------



## DreganTepis (Dec 31, 2016)

> Hi, just my last question. If I don t bother. But it s my last of course… cause there are a lot of opinions around. I just went into this video that worried me… I would like to know your experience about this cause you just seem to be a wiser person…. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem, ask away. I am just guessing here, and wouldn't want to insinuate anything I can't know. But the pins and screw are steel, but the carriage body is aluminum. If I had to guess, the one in the video has been cranked pretty hard, and elongated the pin-holes in the body. Like I said in my review… if your using it to hold work still, then it's fine. I haven't had this happen in 3 years of ownership.


----------



## Haisam (May 3, 2020)

> Hi, just my last question. If I don t bother. But it s my last of course… cause there are a lot of opinions around. I just went into this video that worried me… I would like to know your experience about this cause you just seem to be a wiser person…. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, that's what I wanted to hear… If you treat things for what they're meant to, and take care of them, they over last. Thanks for your contribution DreganTepis.

Haitham Jaber, Rome


----------



## plantdude (Oct 22, 2017)

I saw a video on Youtube https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=veritas+inset+vise+review&docid=608028087713030948&mid=E6BC4EDC106787500C86E6BC4EDC106787500C86&view=detail&FORM=VIRE about a problem with this vise. It showed the dogs that fit the vise were loose and they would lift up when you tighten it against a board. Do you have this problem?


----------



## DreganTepis (Dec 31, 2016)

> I saw a video on Youtube https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=veritas+inset+vise+review&docid=608028087713030948&mid=E6BC4EDC106787500C86E6BC4EDC106787500C86&view=detail&FORM=VIRE about a problem with this vise. It showed the dogs that fit the vise were loose and they would lift up when you tighten it against a board. Do you have this problem?
> 
> - plantdude


So after 4+ years with this vise no, I have not had this issue. BUT as I've said before, I use it to hold things. That is what it's designed to do, and it does it just fine. I do not use it to clamp down with massive pressure. As the carriage is made of softer metal, it could become damaged / loose like you describe… but only through misuse.


----------

